# broken wing



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

hello,im new here ,a few days ago i found a wild pigeon with a broken wing,i taped up its wing,and hes eating layer pellets,drinking and i gave him grit ,that i use for my chickens,the only problem his eye on the same side of the broken wing is damaged,i think it can see out of it,but its covered over with some kind of film,can i give it amoxicillian or penecillian,incase it has an infection,i gave penecillian to my sick chicken last year and it helped her.thanks


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, how much depends on the formulation of the drug and the type of infection. Can you post what the drugs actually are? Usually for an eye infection, you'd use a topical ointment specifically for eyes like a Terramycin Ophthalmic ointment. Can you get to a pet store that carries stuff like that?

Pidgey


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i have worked at vets offices before,so i know how to give the right amount,but i just want to know if its ok to use on a pigeon.thanks


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Amoxicillin, Ampicillin and Piperacillin are the three most commonly used Penicillins for birds depending on the infection. Penicillin by just that name isn't actually mentioned in most avian formularies. 

The formulation may affect the uptake though and sometimes that means that you have to dose more often and with a greater amount in order to achieve therapeutic serum levels. That's more why I asked. Amoxicillin is usually dosed at 150 to 175 mg/kg, q8h PO and is generally used as a continuation to injectible Amoxicillin therapy for Cat-bite wounds (where there is a high risk of a systemic Pasteurella multocida infection). That's straight out of Rupley's _Manual of Avian Practice_.

That is to say that it's not the broadest spectrum antibiotic on the planet. If it's all you have, then it's a shot but I'd still try to get some ophthalmic ointment for the eye.

Pidgey


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i dont need to put him on meds.hes doing great ,eating and drinking,accept for his eye,im getting ointment tomorrow,and will start him on that,if it does not get better ,should i keep him as a pet, and possilby find a mate for him.let me know.thanks


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

A one-eyed bird won't make it on the "outside" because they never learn to compensate by looking around more. They seem to assume that if they can't see it, it's not there. As such, predators can get them too easily and they sometimes navigate badly and hit stuff as well. So, I'd say "yes" as to keeping him.

Where, basically, are you (because we may know of a rehabber in your area)?

Pidgey


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i am in upstate, new york,but im going to keep him as a pet,since i have chickens.i have learned alot about them..i will have to look for another one to keep it company.


----------

